# Your favorite snack (munchies)



## Shawn (Dec 5, 2007)

Mine have always been Dorito's. 









What's yours?


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 5, 2007)

Beef Jerkey... That stuff = 

Also a sucker for chocolate....

And!

Marlboro No. 27


----------



## Leon (Dec 5, 2007)

dark chocolate covered dried cranberries.


----------



## playstopause (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## Nerina (Dec 5, 2007)

Leon said:


> dark chocolate covered dried cranberries.



I love them, ever tried chocolate covered prunes? i know it sounds weird but I tried 'em, good stuff


----------



## Leon (Dec 5, 2007)

^ can't say i've ever had a prune by itself. i get lots of old-people-vibes around them in the grocery store 

meijer has a blueberry variety, but it's milk chocolate, and not the dark


----------



## Nerina (Dec 5, 2007)

yeah dark chocolate is the best


----------



## Shawn (Dec 5, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Beef Jerkey... That stuff =


Beef Jerkey is the shit.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nerina said:


> yeah dark chocolate is the best


 chocolate ftw!

I love chocolate, very, very, very much =3


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 5, 2007)

Shawn said:


> Beef Jerkey is the shit.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 5, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


>




 Nice. Those are good snacks too.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 5, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> chocolate ftw!
> 
> I love chocolate, very, very, very much =3



You and me both. Gahahah... *Homer Simpson mode*


My favorite snack, though? Probably potato chips. I don't really care what kind, I just love, love potato chips.

And pickles, but I can eat a whole jar in one sitting with those. They're more like a 'meal' to me.


----------



## Blexican (Dec 5, 2007)

I love everything mentioned so far (excluding said Marlboro 27's ), and these:


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 5, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> And pickles, but I can eat a whole jar in one sitting with those. They're more like a 'meal' to me.



Pickle and peanut butter sandwiches.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 5, 2007)

Blexican said:


> I love everything mentioned so far (excluding said Marlboro 27's ), and these:



Mmmm pistachios.


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 5, 2007)

+


----------



## B Lopez (Dec 5, 2007)

Those "collision" chips are awesome. Cant find them here though 



Metal Ken said:


> +



EPIC.


----------



## Naren (Dec 5, 2007)

My two would be chocolate (I'm a chocolate maniac. I love any kind) and nuts (also any kind. Peanuts, cashews, pistacchios, walnuts, almonds, etc.). Nuts go really good with beer when you're watching a movie too.

I also really like "melon bread" as a snack (it isn' flavored like a melon. It's called that because it's kind of shaped like one). They taste really good. The best melon bread I ever had was the kind that had maple syrrup and whipped cream on the inside. That was heavenly. Unfortunately, they only have it for like 1 month a year.


----------



## DrSmaggs (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 5, 2007)

DrSmaggs said:


>



Those are my #2 favorite


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 5, 2007)

Naren said:


> The best melon bread I ever had was the kind that had maple syrrup and whipped cream on the inside. That was heavenly. Unfortunately, they only have it for like 1 month a year.



Now dammit, THAT sounds good.

Is this a US thing or Japan thing? Sounds reeeeal tasty.


----------



## Blexican (Dec 5, 2007)

Naren said:


> My two would be chocolate (I'm a chocolate maniac. I love any kind) and nuts (also any kind. Peanuts, cashews, pistacchios, walnuts, almonds, etc.). Nuts go really good with beer when you're watching a movie too.
> 
> I also really like "melon bread" as a snack (it isn' flavored like a melon. It's called that because it's kind of shaped like one). They taste really good. The best melon bread I ever had was the kind that had maple syrrup and whipped cream on the inside. That was heavenly. Unfortunately, they only have it for like 1 month a year.



You must disclose more information about this "Melon Bread."


----------



## Naren (Dec 5, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Now dammit, THAT sounds good.
> 
> Is this a US thing or Japan thing? Sounds reeeeal tasty.



A Japan thing. Americans tend to name foods by how they taste and not by how they look.



Blexican said:


> You must disclose more information about this "Melon Bread."



Regular "melon bread" (in Japanese "meron-pan" -- you can see that the shape and texture is very similar to some kinds of melons, especially the texture):






One of the more popular "chocolate chip melon breads" sold in convenience stores:






A pic of the inside of one of the "maple syrrup melon breads" (without the whipped cream):






Whipped cream-filled melon bread:






There are a lot of other kinds too, but I really really like them.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Dec 5, 2007)

strawberries...
covered in chocolate

its a fucking orgasm in your mouth


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Dec 5, 2007)

Beef jerky is amazing.  Can't say I agree on the pizza bagels though, the sauce never tastes right IMO, just a bit too sour.

Lately I've been big on this:


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 5, 2007)

That melon bread looks fucking delicious.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm eating cookies and cream ice cream, right now, with Hershey's Dark Chocolate chips added.


Mmm mmm.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 5, 2007)

Japanese translation Melon = Meron


----------



## Naren (Dec 5, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Japanese translation Melon = Meron



And what's funny about that?  Are you against romanizing &#12525; as "ro"? You prefer romanizing that line as "lo"? Would you rather me have written it as "Melon-pan"? 

I know for a fact that you cannot pronounce the Japanese sound that is romanized as "r" and I know you probably have no idea what it sounds like.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 5, 2007)

Naren nobody cares, Melon is the original word so it doesn't even matter how the Japanese write it, it's probably pronounced incorrectly by them anyway.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 5, 2007)

See avatar.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm also a pudding fan and have been known to be a pastry whore 

I bought like 10kg of chocolate when I went to europe  and one time I went to a pastry shop in paris, I spent like 30 bucks


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 5, 2007)

Chocolate pudding... 

I like to mix it with Breyer's Chocolate Ice cream. And whip cream.


----------



## Naren (Dec 5, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> Naren nobody cares, Melon is the original word so it doesn't even matter how the Japanese write it, it's probably pronounced incorrectly by them anyway.



Zepp seems to care for some reason. 

Of course, using your logic, Westerners pronounce typhoon, samurai, ninja, kamikaze, tycoon, sushi, "anime," and a bunch of other words incorrectly.



The Dark Wolf said:


> Chocolate pudding...
> 
> I like to mix it with Breyer's Chocolate Ice cream. And whip cream.



 I like all pudding types as well, my favorite being butterscotch. I also really like banana pudding, raspberry pudding, and so on.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 5, 2007)

Naren said:


> And what's funny about that?  Are you against romanizing &#12525; as "ro"? You prefer romanizing that line as "lo"? Would you rather me have written it as "Melon-pan"?
> 
> I know for a fact that you cannot pronounce the Japanese sound that is romanized as "r" and I know you probably have no idea what it sounds like.



Erm...chill....it was a "herro" joke.


----------



## Naren (Dec 5, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Erm...chill....it was a "herro" joke.



Herro? Isn't that Spanish for something? Or was that hero?


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 5, 2007)

You know.....the pronouncing "l" in place of "r" when speaking English stereotype....it was really meant to be a friendly joke...

Although...I couldn't even begin to pronounce words in Japanese, let alone read it, that's difficult as fuck...completely different approach to an alphabet


----------



## Naren (Dec 5, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> You know.....the pronouncing "l" in place of "r" when speaking English stereotype....it was really meant to be a friendly joke...
> 
> Although...I couldn't even begin to pronounce words in Japanese, let alone read it, that's difficult as fuck...completely different approach to an alphabet



Well, that wouldn't be a joke against Japanese then since the Japanese approximation of "hello" begins as "hah" and not "heh." And most Japanese find it difficult to pornounce the "r" sound in English (they also find it hard to pronounce the "l" sound in English as well. Because neither exist in Japanese, it is hard for them to hear a difference between the two). And since the sound used in Japanese doesn't exist in English, it is usually written as an "r" instead of creating an entirely new symbol for it (it's somewhere inbetween an r, an l, and a d).

Of course, we're getting further away from the actual subject which is about how awesome melon bread is.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 5, 2007)

Honey roasted cashews.


----------



## Naren (Dec 5, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Honey roasted cashews.



I already mentioned that I love nuts of all kinds, but honey roasted nuts of all kinds (particular honey roasted peanuts) are some of my favorites.

I know a lot of people don't like dry roasted nuts, but I find them incredibly addicting. I start eating them and I can't stop. You change them to regular Planters oiled salted peanuts and I can stop, but those dry roasted ones... 

I also really like those candied nuts that have something like hard caramel or whatever around them.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 5, 2007)

How do you feel about Deez Nutz? ;D


----------



## Michael (Dec 5, 2007)

These.


----------



## Naren (Dec 5, 2007)

Ryan said:


> How do you feel about Deez Nutz? ;D



 "Deez Nutz"...? Is that... some kind of sexual innuendo?


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 5, 2007)

Wasabi Chickpeas.


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 5, 2007)

Cheese. It is the supreme snack.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 5, 2007)

Naren said:


> "Deez Nutz"...? Is that... some kind of sexual innuendo?


yes


----------



## Lee (Dec 5, 2007)

It's a tossup. Either cashews and Ghirardelli dark chocolate.


----------



## Jason (Dec 5, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> Pickle and peanut butter sandwiches.



 Your the 3rd person besides me and naren who eat them..  well my dad showed me them


----------



## Jason (Dec 5, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> Wasabi Chickpeas.



 My friend bought those, he loves them I couldn't stop crying and my nose was drooling from them.. but I couldn't stop eating them


----------



## Jason (Dec 5, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> Cheese. It is the supreme snack.



 Cheese on everything


----------



## Vegetta (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## Jason (Dec 5, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> Naren nobody cares, Melon is the original word so it doesn't even matter how the Japanese write it, it's probably pronounced incorrectly by them anyway.



 Whats in your crawl? Anime channel broken?


----------



## Jason (Dec 5, 2007)

Vegetta said:


>



Naren loves jalepenos `


----------



## poisonelvis (Dec 5, 2007)

blood sausage!!!!!


----------



## Jysan (Dec 5, 2007)

poisonelvis said:


> blood sausage!!!!!



gahhh....I'm too hung over to even read that...nasty


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 5, 2007)

Jason said:


> Whats in your crawl? Anime channel broken?


melon bread is Shana's favourite food in Shakugan no Shana


----------



## Shawn (Dec 5, 2007)

DrSmaggs said:


>



 I love those.


----------



## Naren (Dec 5, 2007)

Jason said:


> Your the 3rd person besides me and naren who eat them..  well my dad showed me them



Same here. My dad really liked them and they sounded gross to me, but I liked pickles and I liked peanut butter, so I thought, "Hey, if my dad likes it, maybe I will too." I gave it a try and really liked them. Pickles are kind of hard to find where I live, so I probably haven't eaten one in about 4-5 years, but I'd really like to have one again. 



Jason said:


> Naren loves jalepenos `



Ah, you knew.  

I will buy anything that has jalapenos in it or that is made of jalapenos. One good example was when I was in high school, I made jalapeno quesadillos from jalapeno tortillas (that had jalapeno bits inside the soft tortillas), jalapeno cheese (normal Mexican cheese with jalapeno flavoring added, probably from jalapeno juice), chicken strips that I dipped in the jalapeno juice in a jar of jalapenos, and I put sliced jalapenos in it. Grilled it and it was awesome. 

Almost never see jalapeno anything over here. One of the things I miss the most about living over here (as well as a lot of other Mexican food).



D-EJ915 said:


> melon bread is Shana's favourite food in Shakugan no Shana



Never heard of that show before, but hey. It appears in all kinds of popular media! Just evidence of the glory and overpowering might of melon bread!!


----------



## Jason (Dec 5, 2007)

At this place I was working at had tex-mex wraps which were corn wraps with jalapenos in them


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 5, 2007)

Jason said:


> Your the 3rd person besides me and naren who eat them..  well my dad showed me them



Hmmmm, Naren and I both have ties to Bowling Green, Ohio. Coincidence???


(Probably)


----------



## Jason (Dec 5, 2007)

MY father is from the midwest as well


----------



## Shawn (Dec 6, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> See avatar.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 6, 2007)

Ryan said:


> How do you feel about Deez Nutz? ;D


----------



## Battousai (Dec 11, 2007)

this thread FTW..

my favourite snack would be....
KIT KAT CHUNKYYY!







so damn good!


----------



## Ancestor (Dec 11, 2007)

Nacho cheesier doritos.

Lime tostitos are incredible! Get some salsa and mix it with sour cream and then dip the tostitos in there! 

I'm getting hungry.


----------



## Jason (Dec 11, 2007)

Talking about dip my sister makes this dip for the superbowl party.. 

Refried beans, chilli, salsa covered in cheese then baked  Use corn chips to scoop it up


----------



## poisonelvis (Dec 11, 2007)

still blondes!!!


----------



## Trespass (Dec 11, 2007)

Vegetarian foods. A handfull of lettuce and celery goes a long way.


----------



## Popsyche (Dec 11, 2007)

Trespass said:


> Vegetarian foods. A handfull of lettuce and celery goes a long way.



Yeah, if your a rabbit!  

Here's what ya do:

FRY up 1 pound of ground beef.

add 2 cans of Rotel brand chopped up tomatoes and peppers, and 1 pound of Mexi-Velveeta. 

Cook until melted together onto a yummy dip. Cool alittle, and scoop up with corn chips.

It is HIGHLY addictive!


----------



## Trespass (Dec 11, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> Yeah, if your a rabbit!
> 
> Here's what ya do:
> 
> ...



0.o

That probably make me sick; my body hasn't had any meat in years.


----------



## Popsyche (Dec 11, 2007)

Trespass said:


> 0.o
> 
> That probably make me sick; my body hasn't had any meat in years.



Are you a Vegan type? Or an Ovo-Lacto?


----------



## Shawn (Dec 11, 2007)

Dips are good. Jason, that dip sounds delicious and so does yours, Bill. My sister makes the same types of dip except she doesn't use meat (she's a vegitarian as well), dip some Tostito corn chips in there, good stuff. I love onion and clam dip too.


----------



## BigM555 (Dec 12, 2007)

Battousai said:


> this thread FTW..
> 
> my favourite snack would be....
> KIT KAT CHUNKYYY!
> ...



+1 

My standard go to would be this though;


----------



## darren (Dec 12, 2007)

Other than chocolate, i'm currently digging these:


----------



## Blexican (Dec 12, 2007)

Vegetta said:


>



This man knows where it's at. 

I'd like to try these someday:


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 12, 2007)

Has anybody had El Sabroso Salsitas? Those are godlike.


----------



## playstopause (Dec 12, 2007)

darren said:


> Other than chocolate, i'm currently digging these:





When i open that box (with my 2 years old daughter), we don't know when to close it.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 13, 2007)

I might as well add this to the list, especially in the summertime, they are my favorite.


----------



## Ojinomoto (Dec 13, 2007)

Red wine, Gouda, Brie, good bread. 


I'm not much of a "junk" food person, but the cheese does enough damage...in many forms, if you know what I mean


----------



## playstopause (Dec 13, 2007)

^

Are you french in any way?  Nice cheese FTW!


----------



## Jason (Dec 13, 2007)

Gouda  Cheese is the best..


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 13, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> Yeah, if your a rabbit!
> 
> Here's what ya do:
> 
> ...





You are not only a sexy beast but you can cook. 

Marry me!!


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 13, 2007)

Pringles - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## poisonelvis (Dec 13, 2007)

call me funny,but bowling alley nachos....


----------



## Nerina (Dec 13, 2007)

Lindt chocolate with raspberry filling........!!!


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 13, 2007)

Moon Pies & R.C. Cola


----------



## Shawn (Dec 14, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> Pringles - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



 Pringles =


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jan 17, 2008)

at the moment...
Ruffles + a can of Coke


----------



## Wolfpack76 (Jan 17, 2008)

My best snack is Beef Jerkey


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 17, 2008)

Toasty crackers

the like ritz things with peanut butter in them, zomg!


----------



## Uber Mega (Jan 17, 2008)

Goldfish


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jan 17, 2008)

Casu marzu - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Reece Fullwood (Jan 17, 2008)

Hmm, i love startburst, regular or sour!


----------

